# DIY videos I found, would be great for shrimp tanks.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Scott: here is the series of diy videos I was talking about yesterday.
This one is about building a canister filter, but there is a lot more of them, even ones on how to build your own rimless tanks.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

i want to build my own shrimp so i dont have to buy them.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

just check out this joey guys video's, he shows you how to build a rimless tank....dead easy, just need the glass cut to size.

I also watched the Russian/Ukrainian one too, where they do this regularly, and boy is it an easy way to do it.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

has anyone here done it themselves? It does look fun, and probably effective / much cheaper for larger aquariums, but not sure how much it will save vrs getting the Eheim classic 2213 on smaller tanks.


----------

